# Emerson Switchboard



## Mr.Blank (Oct 11, 2002)

I just got a Emerson Switchboard,I can't tell when someone calls me and I am on the internet.I have one phone line.It's what I purchased it for.Unless I am doing something incorrectly the Emerson Switchboard doesn't work at all.HELP SOMEONE!!!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Apparently you're not the only one having probs
with it. Ya might want to check this post (and the
others in the thread):

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=500194#post500194

BTW, does it perhaps require the "call waiting" service
from the phone company?

Cheers, Mac


----------



## august10021 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Mr. Blank: You must have read the whole thread. I had the same problem. Now I firmly believe that this is a scam. I read their ads in the Internet, TV, newspapers, very carefully, and they all say the same: that they work with ALL type of phones. I sent an email to their service dept. They answered me one month later saying ("listen to this"!!!) that this equipment is to be used with a corded phone only. And in this time and age, the majority of people have a cordless... If you return your unit, please let me know if they honor their statemetn about "satisfaction guaranteed, no questions asked". On top of all this, I was more aggravated by the fact that they sent me a second unit, when I only ordered it once. So, -and I'm not the cheap type of person- I had to pay for the postage for returning the second unit. Up to now I haven't heard from them, or seen that they credited any money to my credit card. I beg all of you that bought the Emerson switchboard, to return it and ask for your money back, and for those who haven't bought, please don't do it. Sorry this message was so long, but really, I needed to take this out of my chest. Thanks for "lending me your ear".


----------

